# Haus Morrisson?



## RetepDoc (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a puppy for Haus Morrisson? Or can anyone give us their thoughts?

Haus Morrisson

A little background on what we are looking for...My husband and I are looking for an active dog with medium to high drive. My husband grew up with Australian Shepherds and is used to their drive and activity level (pretty high). We are not planning on competing with our dog but once the dog is old enough we do plan to train it for protection. 

One of the things I liked about this litter was that it was a mix of a working and show line. We like the working lines since we want a dog that has a good drive. But I figure that maybe having a little bit of a show line mixed in to balance out some of the working drive would be good since our dog will also be a family dog. But I am not an expert on this so I may be completely wrong! (and if I am please correct me). 

Thoughts on the litter? 

Litter - Haus Morrisson - Puppy Blog

Dam - SG (US) Penny vom Agassiz

Sire - https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=742773-rik-drago-von-youngerhaus


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I am not familiar with Haus Morrisson so I cannot help there. The sire appears to be a mix of working lines, german show lines, and american lines. He is line bred tightly (2-3) on Angus Bear vom Haus Antverpa who carries some well known working lines. The dam appears to be german show line. I am not familiar with German Show Lines or American lines so I will leave my comments at that. 

Since you asked to be corrected about working lines, I will do so!  I have two working line dogs who live in a family setting with two young kids. Plenty of drive when you ask for it, but are great in the house and with the kids. Realize that "working drive" is not always on. So, my perspective - based on my experience - is that a working line dog need not be "balanced" with a show line to live successfully in a family setting. In noting this, I do not mean to suggest that all working line dogs will be suitable for a family setting, just as I would not suggest that all show line dogs are suitable for a family setting. 

There are many threads discussing work/show crosses, some very recent. Opinions vary. I encourage you to continue your research and come to your own conclusions. Good luck.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Neither parent has a working title, father only has preliminary hips done and no elbow certification, I would expect a lot more from a veterinarian. I am familiar with the bitches line, I have met both of her parents, the mother of Penny is a nice dog. I would want to meet any potential parents and see if you can approach them without them trying to kill you without the owners feeding treats to them. Stay away from any pup that does not want to approach you happily.I also do not trust the DM test, it appears to test for a different form of DM that affects Corgis and Boxers.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Mixing lines can work if the breeder knows what they are doing but it takes intimate knowledge of the many facets of both dogs temperaments. Done poorly it can be really bad.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The sire sired a litter when he was a year old. IMO that's unusually young. I'd want to know more about what makes him so special to be siring litters so young before his hip certification (at minimum).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

a hodgepodge of working lines and back yard pet breeding, the line breeding is a bit tight on the one dog who carries haus Antverpa as a kennel name but is obviously NOT an import - I would wonder if he actually was titled given the whole pedigree...why would someone use a dog of such a mixed up pedigree on a German Show line female instead of breeding her to another German show line...

Not a litter with a well thought out pedigree

Lee


----------



## RetepDoc (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the insight. My husband and I are still very new to all of this and neither if us caught the age of the Sire or how mixed up the pedigree is. Y'all have given us a lot to think about when considering the breeder and pedigree.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

In my first post on this thread I wrote "I would expect a lot more from a veterinarian" it has been brought to my attention that the breeder is not a veterinarian. I made an error when I originally read the website where she lists herself as a "veterinary and surgical technician". I apologize for any inconvenience but stand by my comments even more so, I believe it to be very irresponsible to breed a dog without hip and elbow certification.


----------



## gsd1961 (Feb 3, 2016)

*** Please PM poster for more info ***


----------

